# any 1 have pictures of a lowered audi tt roadster?



## davyd304 (Jun 19, 2009)

Does anyone have a lowered audi tt 225 roadster? i am thinking about getting mine lowered but would like to see pictures of a lowered 1 to see how it looks, i would imagane it will look good. any pictures would be a great help.
thanx.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Some of mine here www.xtr.me.uk/TTQSVSTTR


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome, have a look through the garage section. Should be some in there.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Forgot to say dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

